# Plant water gel for Dubia Roaches??



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey!

I was wondering if I could use water retaining gel like that used for plants as the water gel for my roach colony?
It looks the same but i wasn't sure :blush:

The actual chemical name of the gel is Polyacrylamide Gel, is this the same as roach water gel?

Cheers!!

: victory:


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone? :help:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If its only Polyacrylamide Gel it is 100% safe.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

yes u can


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

AWESOME! bit of a tip then, get yourself down to poundland, 150grams of the stuff for £1!!:no1:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

otb2 said:


> AWESOME! bit of a tip then, get yourself down to poundland, 150grams of the stuff for £1!!:no1:



Thanks for that, first thing in the morning. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

hmmmmm dont think we have a poundland near me


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

I couldn't believe it when i saw it in there!! Result!! The packets even come with a scoop!! Quite nice fine crystals too, absorbs the water quicker!

Pity you don't have one near you Fire Dragon!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Give me postage money and what it costs and I'll send you some if you like!! 

I just bought two for now, gonna stock up now I know its safe!! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> hmmmmm dont think we have a poundland near me


I would be on the verge of dieing with the god send called poundland :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

thaqts right rub it in guys. i think il call their hq and see if there is one close. if not i might just hold u to that offer fella


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

He He!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: :2thumb:

Let me know mate!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Got 2 packs today, result. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Thanks for the info. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

your welcome! 
I just stocked up another 4 packs! should be sorted for quite a while now!!!
:2thumb:


----------

